
 Parsers and Combinators - prakash
http://alexicalmistake.com/2008/06/parsers-and-combinators/
======
k4st
This is interesting to me. I recently wrote an interpreter for a parsing
language (similar to the one in the article) in common lisp and also a
recursive descent parser generator for an almost identical language (to my
previous one).

I went back a few articles and found this:
[http://alexicalmistake.com/2008/06/scheme-parser-
combinators...](http://alexicalmistake.com/2008/06/scheme-parser-
combinators/), to which I've concluded that I _might_ be using combinators in
my interpreted parsing language because every operator (such as 'repeat' or
'find-next') returns a function that performs the operations, but I am still a
bit unclear.

If anyone is interested, I wrote a bit about them and gave an example of the
parse tree created here: [http://ioreader.com/2009/01/01/common-lisp-
recursive-descent...](http://ioreader.com/2009/01/01/common-lisp-recursive-
descent-parser-int) As I am new to common lisp (reading ANSI CL, actually,
although I've been playing with things not yet mentioned in the book!), the
code leaves a lot to be desired.

Otherwise, very interesting article. These are the subjects that interest me
most and approachable articles like these help me a lot.

